# Support to embed Relive media



## Milkfloat (16 Aug 2017)

@Shaun Do you have a sneaky way to embed Relive videos.

An example Url would be https://www.relive.cc/view/1131122463 which in this case resolves to https://video.relive.cc/3642211311_strava_1502623835189.mp4 

Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Aug 2017)

please, no.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

Relive is great. I send my daughters my 'videos' and it gives them some perspective. I like being a dot. 

How come the dot doesn't slow down on big ascents?


----------

